
Seven New Devices from ThinkPenguin Now FSF-Certified to Respect Your Freedom - jrepinc
https://www.fsf.org/news/seven-new-devices-from-thinkpenguin-inc-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom
======
thanksDr
Good work team! Keep it up!

